# here are some pics from my last for trips



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

most of you dont know me unless you've seen me on an other fishing board. I am lewis I am a 100% disabled vet. in my free time i make and sell catfish bait and I use my profits to take disabled vets, Veterans of any era disable or not, active duty soldiers and children who lost there parent in in one of the wars. Well i have been kind of busy with the bait thing and taking Vets fishing. I do this because to and disabled and suffer from sever PTSD and sever memory loss I was hit in the head by a rock after an IED exploded near me. So please for give my spelling and grammar I had to relearn how to read and spell all over agin since my memory is so bad i haver a lot of trouble with writing. I consider my self lucky because i managed to live through 7 IED attacks I take Do what i do not to make money but to help others who are going through the same thing I did and still do, Someone took the time to take me fishing 3 times a week and slowly some of my PTSD symptoms were relived so after i was medical retired from the army i had a back surgery and cant do much but make catfish bait and take soldiers fishing and help them the way someone helped me in the past 
anyhow enough about me i just wanted to show some of the pics of the cats we have been catching this past month till now most days we are catching 3 people limits we only made it out 5 times and i took pick of a few trips because i just drop the guys of at home 

All fish were taken out of lake Limestone in 1-3ft of water fishing the flooded grass and over chum were were using slip corks #6 trebel hooks and a small split shot weight above the hook

I am not sure how to post pics so if someone can give me a hand please pm 
me I was able to post just to pics of 2 different trips and no I am not a guid and i do not charge the veterans to go in in manner I do plan on getting a guid license in a week or 2


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Outstanding! Thanks for your service and what you are doing for other veterans.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome sir! I salute you!

T-BONE


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

good mess of cats bud!.. I got your PM.. thanks for the help, I will try to give you a call soon.. like you I have been real busy. but some of the advice you gave in the PM I am going to try ( baiting) I think this will increase my chances drastically. thanks again and THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!!!.. because of people like you I get to go fishing, and enjoy the free life!!!


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Great!!!*

Good deal. I appreciate your service. Thank you!!!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice mess of fish!!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

looks as though you got it figured out pretty good!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Please let us know how we can purchase your catfish bait. Thanks for your service.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome catches! I have fished Lake Limestone a time or two for crappie but never cats. Looks like you got it down pretty good. Thankyou for your service and helping out all the other veterans!


----------



## Capt Daniel (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you Sir for your service!!! And nice catch!


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

Castaway2 said:


> good mess of cats bud!.. I got your PM.. thanks for the help, I will try to give you a call soon.. like you I have been real busy. but some of the advice you gave in the PM I am going to try ( baiting) I think this will increase my chances drastically. thanks again and THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!!!.. because of people like you I get to go fishing, and enjoy the free life!!!


I am glad i can help if you have any more questions you can feel free to to call me at 254-319 3188 I am considering getting my guids license and pretty much catering to the guys on FT Hood. I just think there should be a guid that thay can afford. I know they dont make much and i really dont need the money I hope between the bait and the guid i can but a better boat for the Severly disabled vets that i take out fishing. my boat is not the best for that . when i bout it the guy did a bait and switch. and i dont have the money to fix the issues and and i dont know anyone who can help me do the small thing like the billing pump need new wires ran and the live well bump need to be replaced and i cant get in there with by bad back to fix it. I have to lower my motor as well that is kind of the more important thing and i dont have the money to spend on paying the shop to pull 4 bolts and sliding it done on the transom further whith some weight in the boat it take forever to plain the prop is not submerged completely after this last car accident i pinched 3 more never roots in my lower back it sucks not being able to do these little tasks any how if you ever need to some more help give me a shout 254 319 3188 lewis. .I am Fully retired and dont work so call any time.befor 9pm


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

I just want to thank every one for there support. it really means a lot to know people apaciate the gradatude from every one and i hope some give me a shot i promes you wont be let down. I have been a member here for a while and plan on sticking around a bit more then usually.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Lewis:

Thanks for your service and for what your doing for vets.

I spend most of my weekend near Livingston and I'd be glad to help fix issues with your boat (I'm not the world's greatest mechanic, but I'm willing and being willing is often more important than being skilled). Where are you located? Are you anywhere near me?

What all does your boat need, maybe we need to do some planning and parts acquisition?


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

Jimmy Blue said:


> Lewis:
> 
> Thanks for your service and for what your doing for vets.
> 
> ...


I live by Ft Hood I have no idea were you are I have the water Pump of of the issues i is when i am on a plain my prop and fin far skiing the water making a whirling sound I think that the motor is not ad busted properly because when i have a load in the boat it struggles to get on a plain but when i do it will run about 38mph it is just getting there the shop said the motoe was proable andjuted way to high I know the guy said she use to run really skinny water with it I have a feeling he set it like this as he had several other boat that were much much nicer then this one. i bout it because the noter had perfect compression and they have a good reputations as being one of the best motors OMC ever maid the water pump i want to do i have it but i dont think i can lift up the lower end to chang it out do to my back being fused and the pinched nerves when i make a batch of bait it takes me 2 days on day to melting it all to gather my back and legs give out so the send day i thicken it up i apiece the help but i think you live just to far


----------

